# Pet Boarding or Care in Angeles City



## mcdonour (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello
We have been staying in or near Angeles City for 4 months and are planning a trip to Palawan April 4th to 19th 2013.
Does anyone have an idea of a place to care for my friendly 2 year old Cockapoo (cocker spaniel and poodle mix)?

Have also considered sending him home early on an airline back to Canada. Does anyone know if I can send him on a flight that i am not on to be picked up at other end?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcdonour said:


> Hello
> We have been staying in or near Angeles City for 4 months and are planning a trip to Palawan April 4th to 19th 2013.
> Does anyone have an idea of a place to care for my friendly 2 year old Cockapoo (cocker spaniel and poodle mix)?
> 
> ...


Hi Ray,

In Marquee Mall in Angeles, there is a place called "Pet Haven." I think they will take your pet while you are gone. I've been in there and it is a good, clean operation.
As far as sending a pet ahead on a flight, all carriers have their own rules to cover shipment of pets. It's best to contact your carrier of choice to see about advance shipping.



Good Luck

Gene


----------

